# بضائع من جده ماركات عالميه



## وسن عمري (25 يونيو 2010)

اخواتي العزيزات..ان من جده وساكنه بالحفر فبل فتره اخذت بضائع من جده وبعتها بالحفر ولاقت اقبال كبير من ملابس وجزم وشنط طبعا ماركات والحين انا بجده اللي تبغى طلبيه من ملابس اطفال ملابس نسائيه اسبورات انا اوفرها لها وبارخص الاسعار..واذا انتي عروس اوفر لك جميع متتطلبات العروس من ملابس وعطور وغيرها من متتطلباتك بارخص الاسعار....... للتواصل للجادات ارسلي رساله بطلباتك للرد للنساء فقط من الساعه5الى9ليلا
 0533157890الارسال عن طريق بنك الاهلي واشحنها زاجل 10 ريال للكرتون


----------



## امبروزيا (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بضائع من جده ماركات عالميه*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: بضائع من جده ماركات عالميه*

موفقه تقبلي مروري


----------



## الساري للعقار (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: بضائع من جده ماركات عالميه*

الله يوفقك ويوفق الجميع اختي


----------



## sbroona (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: بضائع من جده ماركات عالميه*

[align=center]بالتوفيق ان شاء الله بنوتة[/align]


----------

